# Samsung settles class-action lawsuit



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

If you owned one of the listed TVs and can prove you did they are paying up to $300 (no word on how much the lawyers received but I'm guessing it is more than $300). This is around the sets manufactured from 2006-2008 that suffered from under-rated capacitors.

http://www.engadget.com/2012/02/23/samsung-may-cough-up-millions-over-kaput-tvs/


----------



## Michael H.. (May 31, 2007)

Here's the notice and link to the form for reimbursement.
Basically, due to a shortage of 25V rated (and 16V rated) caps, and to avoid shutting down the production line, Samsung (and virtually all of the other manufacturers) substituted 10V rated caps... typically all 4 or 5 on the nominal 12V power supply board.
Doesn't take an E.E. to figure out that this is a recipe for failure. Samsung knew they would fail, and made the business decision to proceed and deal with the consequences later... which this class action is...

NOTICE: Samsung Television Capacitor Class Action Settlement

*** this is a system generated email from an unmonitored mailbox. 
Please do not reply ***

Dear Valued Customer,

Our records show that you own a Samsung television Model(s). 
Under a Class Action Settlement, You might be eligible for a free repair, reimbursement of the repair costs that you have already paid, or other settlement benefits.
Please see the linked notice (http://www.samsung.com/capacitorsettlement) regarding the settlement.
For additional information, visit our web site http://www.samsung.com/capacitorsettlement, or call 888-899-7602 between 9am and 9pm EST.

Thank you
Samsung Service Team

Interestingly, this is the second different class action Samsung I've dealt with.
The first was the "Collapsed Light Tunnel" on the 2005 1080P 67" DLP's.
There's a 4-sided light collimator which has mirrors affixed on the inner walls.
The redesigned/replacement light tunnel mirrors are attached via screws.
The original light tunnel mirrors were affixed via adhesive, one that had a lower melting point than the (lamp) inside tunnel operating temperature. 
The manufacturing cost was substantially more for the "screw" design, and was initially traded off for the adhesive... in retrospect, the wrong decision.

I have mixed opinions.
Though not pleased with the defects, the problems were post-warranty... and although it took the collective of a class action, they were eventually taken care of.
The DLP was actually repaired by Samsung before the class action... I was one of the cases leading to the suit...


----------

